# Nick Diaz:GSP Ain't Down To Fight Me



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

HOPE THIS FIGHT HAPPENS


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No he's not because he doesn't want to get jumped by his brother and Shields after the fight.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

ya know


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Dude HAHAHA! I would LOOOOVE to see GSP just f*ck there whole camp one by one if they all tried jumping GSP like that...

Id love to see that Bitch Nate throw soccer kicks while GSP is down lol, he would get F'ed


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Dude HAHAHA! I would LOOOOVE to see GSP just f*ck there whole camp one by one if they all tried jumping GSP like that...
> 
> Id love to see that Bitch Nate throw soccer kicks while GSP is down lol, he would get F'ed


HAHA, what's funny about that is, when it happened with Miller I was like god, why couldn't they be trying that shit with Hendo.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

MOD EDIT*Opens mouth*

*Inserts Foot*

Don't insult other members. Consider this a warning.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

That was hard to watch. The amount of trouble he has forming sentences is pathetic. He reminded me of Jack Black from the movie Orange County.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Dana White isn't down with guys who can't get licensed because they refuse to stop smoking weed for a couple weeks and start two postfight brawls for no reason.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, the dude has the attention span of a fly and seems to have the IQ of one. GSP would maul him and I would hope finish him.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

He is just f*cking rambling hahah


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Man, I wanna see that fight. Outside of Kos he's the only matchup I wanna see GSP in. No more green guys, no more newcomers, but well established fighters. You know how they say there's a thin line between genius and insanity? Well, ok, Diaz has crossed that line, but I still wanna see that fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

LMMFAO God I love Nick Diaz, makes me laugh with every interview. I was dying at the "If he stood up in the middle of the cage and said I wanna fight Nick Diaz, I'd jump the cage" 

LMAO gotta love it.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> LMMFAO God I love Nick Diaz, makes me laugh with every interview. I was dying at the "If he stood up in the middle of the cage and said I wanna fight Nick Diaz, I'd jump the cage"
> 
> LMAO gotta love it.


Yeah he would jump in the cage expecting his corner for follow him in! LOL

Seriously i want to take over Brocks body go in the octagon after a big win from Nick and call Nick a bitch, and just smile


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Does anyone notice he looks around like that no matter where he is? Even in his post fight interviews in the UFC, he looks all over the octagon and rambles about nothing while everyone wonders what the hell he's talking about.






Omg the irony, look at Miller's face!!! Miller even laughs at him hahaha WTF is he talking about hahaha


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He's stoned outta his mind...

Gotta say they make the sport interesting...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Does anyone notice he looks around like that no matter where he is? Even in his post fight interviews in the UFC, he looks all over the octagon and rambles about nothing while everyone wonders what the hell he's talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL i know right! Miller really needs to do more interviews he freaking cracks me up! He actually busted up laughing when he talked about how he lost but the dude has ice on his rib now....

Miller couldn't hold it in, (Or cared to) lol


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Nick is such a tool...

I can't believe there are so many people that think he would actually provide some form of a challenge to GSP. It would be complete and utter domination. Diaz wouldn't even be able to crack the top 5 in the UFC WW division, hell he would probably have trouble staying in the top 10...

He hasn't beat anyone worth noting since leaving the UFC, not a single top 10 ranked fighter... Even beating up cans he hasn't looked all that great...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Didn't he lose to Diego Sanchez...lolz. 

Nick's paranoid cuz he's on somethin'...


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

Mr. Diaz, what you have just said, is the most insanely idiotic thing I have ever heard. At no point, in your rambling incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points and may God have mercy on your soul.

Sorry, but thats all I was thinking after listening to this guy for 5 minutes. lol maybe its just me but I do feel dumber after listening to him.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Icculus said:


> Mr. Diaz, what you have just said, is the most insanely idiotic thing I have ever heard. At no point, in your rambling incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points and may God have mercy on your soul.
> 
> Sorry, but thats all I was thinking after listening to this guy for 5 minutes. lol maybe its just me but I do feel dumber after listening to him.


Repped for the Billy Madison reference :thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Icculus said:


> Mr. Diaz, what you have just said, is the most insanely idiotic thing I have ever heard. At no point, in your rambling incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points and may God have mercy on your soul.
> 
> Sorry, but thats all I was thinking after listening to this guy for 5 minutes. lol maybe its just me but I do feel dumber after listening to him.



I know right! I couldn't even talk to this dude, its frustrating to even listen to his dumb ass speak.... 

And the way he keeps looking around would get me paranoid.... Id be like, "is there someone that REALLY wants to kick ur ass or something????"

Because that would actually make to much since, judging off the fact that i would love to sneak behind him with a bat.....


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

He's got a long way to go before he even gets to sniff GSP jock strap. 

Dude has deffinately been hit in the head too many times.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> I know right! I couldn't even talk to this dude, its frustrating to even listen to his dumb ass speak....
> 
> And the way he keeps looking around would get me paranoid.... Id be like, "is there someone that REALLY wants to kick ur ass or something????"
> 
> Because that would actually make to much since, judging off the fact that i would love to sneak behind him with a bat.....


i think he's uncomfortable in front of the camera


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Nick Diaz... like, you know, like, what the f*ck man. You know? But hey, you know... its all good, you know?

If GSP, was like, you know, down, like you know... then I would, you know, like, know what I'm sayin'? But, you know, pussies, you know? Like, what the f*cks up with, you know, like, I would be up in that motherfukker, you know?

But hey, Dana, UFC, you know, gotta say somethin' right? You know? But, if it was me, you know, I would, you know, like, know what I'm sayin'?

.... to fade.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Nick Diaz... like, you know, like, what the f*ck man. You know? But hey, you know... its all good, you know?
> 
> If GSP, was like, you know, down, like you know... then I would, you know, like, know what I'm sayin'? But, you know, pussies, you know? Like, what the f*cks up with, you know, like, I would be up in that motherfukker, you know?
> 
> ...


ahh Gotcha :thumbsup:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I can only imagine what it sounds like when Nick is hanging out with Nate. :thumb02:


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Does anyone notice he looks around like that no matter where he is? Even in his post fight interviews in the UFC, he looks all over the octagon and rambles about nothing while everyone wonders what the hell he's talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did this count as an interview? I don't think Mayhem got to ask any questions.  Mayhem's facial expressions had me crying laughing though. That was frickin hilarious! Thank you for that clip!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I can only imagine what it sounds like when Nick is hanging out with Nate. :thumb02:


They probably slip into a deep discussion regards quantum mechanics and the effects they have on human perception and vice versa.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Diaz has more excuses than Tito.(I think)
thats what I got out of that blender of subconsciousness.
and thats the best he has been in years..


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

locnott said:


> Diaz has more excuses than Tito.(I think)
> thats what I got out of that blender of subconsciousness.
> and thats the best he has been in years..


ricardo arona has the most excuses


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nick Diaz is not getting anywhere near the UFC again, the guy makes Gilbert Yvel seem like a pretty level headed guy. Diaz is the biggest shit disturber in the sport, he has brawled with the Noons family, was heavily involved with the Mayhem jumping, has skipped drug tests and lets not forget starting a fight in the hospital with Joe Riggs. I will be honest I will awestruck if Dana even lets Nick near Nates corner or allows him in the building for that matter. Guy is Nucking Futz.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Man, that guy´s mind as faded from the punchs to the head.
he is just so screwed, damm, too bad for young guy to be like that...


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I can imagine this fight going much the same way GSP v Fitch went.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

TheGreg said:


> ya know


I dont know, right? whatever, ya know.uh


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Both of the Diaz sisters are ******* retarded. Nick has lost to every decent opponenet hes faced and GSP will maul him terribly.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't think it's the beatings he took, he's too young for that. His brother has pretty much the same way of rambling. Must be how they grew up... also his looking around is because of his discomfort, he probably learned he doesn't make the best impression when having to speak to a guy in a suit.
He does seem to have friends so he manages to get his point across somehow when he's not on camera.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

He should fight James Toney for the title of, "Most Incoherent Interview."


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

its painful to listen to him...lol:confused03::confused03::confused03::confused03::confused03::confused03:


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

Love watching his fights but he is such a tool. Stresses me out watching him try and speak. Definatly not a confident person in front of the camera, he is nervous as hell.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Some of his interviews are pure gold, like the one he did after his fight with Gomi, this on the other hand, was not one of them. GSP would maul him.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Does anyone notice he looks around like that no matter where he is? Even in his post fight interviews in the UFC, he looks all over the octagon and rambles about nothing while everyone wonders what the hell he's talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

Diaz: serious - "Stockton motherf*cker"

Miller: sarcastic - "Stockton son"

:thumb02:


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

I love how crazy this kid is.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

him versus GSP would be entertaining IMO...

I , personally, am impressed with him being able to do damage with those weird and weak looking punches


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Diaz may have gotten that fight someday, if not for his antics the other night. But his role in the brawl, as well as his marijuana suspension, makes him a high-risk signing the UFC can do without.

EDIT: Man, I hope for Mayhem's sake that he's getting paid by the hour.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Nick is such a tool...
> 
> I can't believe there are so many people that think he would actually provide some form of a challenge to GSP. It would be complete and utter domination. Diaz wouldn't even be able to crack the top 5 in the UFC WW division, hell he would probably have trouble staying in the top 10...
> 
> He hasn't beat anyone worth noting since leaving the UFC, not a single top 10 ranked fighter... Even beating up cans he hasn't looked all that great...


Nick is a Cesar Gracie black belt and he has got great striking. I don't think he'd beat GSP, but you're not giving him his credit, he could actually give GSP a fight and not just get laid on for 25 minutes.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Could he be getting that punchy, f8cked up in the head thing that Ali has?

Not from the herb?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> Could he be getting that punchy, f8cked up in the head thing that Ali has?
> 
> Not from the herb?


Nick always talked like that, even when he was just breaking into the UFC, hahaha. He talks like that even in the ring after fights, that's just what he does, nothing to do with being high. He just can't talk hahaha


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Man, I wanna see that fight. Outside of Kos he's the only matchup I wanna see GSP in. No more green guys, no more newcomers, but well established fighters. You know how they say there's a thin line between genius and insanity? Well, ok, Diaz has crossed that line, but I still wanna see that fight.


When was the last time GSP fought a green newcomer? :confused02:


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

my god this man is retarded.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

I think the diaz brothers were both dropped in the head when they were born...or beat the f8ck up a lot when they were kids. 

I don't think his problem is his confidence with the camera on him. It's just standard issue for him to be looking around for cops and other gang bangers.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Nick and Hendo talking would be a trade off of "ya know"s.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> No he's not because he doesn't want to get jumped by his brother and Shields after the fight.


or in the hospital,lol 
I love Diaz as a fighter, and 90 percent of the time as a person, he's had some classic interviews, but lets himself down from time to time with his daft little scuffles.
I just wish he could keep the attitude to the ring and interviews/ press conference where people like to see it, not in negative things for the sport.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

Dude is just rambling, He doesn't make any sense! Its painful to even listen to any of his interviews.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I think he has goos skills that could challenge GSP in a way. But then again, i see GSP taking him down and keeping him down + GnP. So that's it.
ANd i don't blame him for saying the things he said. It's normal in these situations for the underdog to talk about "the big dog". 
It's just business.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

That really makes me want to think more about what I say before I say it. And try and remove the words "Ah" "Uh" "Um" "Ya know" ect. ect from my vocabulary.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

This is really lol worthy. He would get wrecked by GSP. Man the Diaz brothers are trippy.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol I love how Nick in all interviews focus his eyes on absolute EVERYTHING except the guy giving the interview.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I love how he says he would jump the cage if GSP challenged him to a fight and get in his face. Did he not learn about what happened probably like 10 minutes before the interview.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

diaz has ADHD


its hard for him to keep focus and concentrated for long periods.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

chosenFEW said:


> diaz has ADHD
> 
> 
> its hard for him to keep focus and concentrated for long periods.


Lol, y thoughts exactly, ADHD, and maybe a hint of Autism.

GSP would mop the mat with Nicks Head


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Can someone count how many times he says "You know"?


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Sounds like a doughhead with a speech disorder.


----------



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

YES I KNOW!! ****! How many times he says YOU KNOW? for **** sake, he doesen even makes sense somentimes, either he was on same heavy drugs or he might be mentally retarded.

About a Diaz vs GSP..i hope to see first other more interesting in the ufc, and then whenever he is bored fight diaz.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

People say a lot of crazy stuff when they're high.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

He must have a rip roaring case of ADHD, then.

What's a doughhead?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> He must have a rip roaring case of ADHD, then.
> 
> What's a doughhead?


This is a doughhead..










Two actually


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Sometime last year, a member's wife saw a Diaz brother on TUF and said, in complete earnest, "That's nice that they let 'special people' participate in the competition."

I can't remember which one. I haven't had a drink in 3 days and it's messing with my head.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

I think if it wasn't for MMA, these two would bangin heads in Folsum. I like them though. If you look past the dysfunctions, they have heart for days, and that makes for entertaining fights. I think Nick would lose to GSP, but he would make a fight out of it.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd actually like to see GSP vs Diaz. It would be a good fight. Diaz would do more then hardy would do.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Has no one seen this picture? Diaz was thug as shit when he came out of the womb, the doctor didn't slap him, he bitch smacked the doctor and got the nurses phone number.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

That is a straight up gem.

I also love that pic of the two of them, little guys mean muggin in a doorway.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Just for some more hate on the Brothers Diaz, that little SF thing wasn't the first time they've had to throw someone a beating after the bell.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

LMAO!!!

I saw what looked like a stylin' cannabis boa.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Papa Noons throwing down on gutter trash. EliteXC was so ******* awful. I love how they sent the Diaz brothers into the cage without telling Noons and it started a melee. Which made Noons refuse to fight Diaz again. Strikeforce seems to be following the EliteXC tradition of having everything backfire on you with what happened with Lawler and Shields beating guys brought in to beat them in their last fights. 

Coker isn't cut out for the big time. He needs to cut his losses with this CBS star demanding bullshit and go back to only running a strong regional promotion with a showtime deal.



swpthleg said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> I saw what looked like a stylin' cannabis boa.


The show was in Hawaii.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> Papa Noons throwing down on gutter trash. EliteXC was so ******* awful. I love how they sent the Diaz brothers into the cage without telling Noons and it started a melee. Which made Noons refuse to fight Diaz again. Strikeforce seems to be following the EliteXC tradition of having everything backfire on you with what happened with Lawler and Shields beating guys brought in to beat them in their last fights.
> 
> Coker isn't cut out for the big time. He needs to cut his losses with this CBS star demanding bullshit and go back to only running a strong regional promotion with a showtime deal.


The Diaz brothers actually had a reason to be there that time though, Nick had just fought KJ. It's not like they were just in the cage in someones corner.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

GSP is over his league


----------



## Zajebisty (May 4, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Does anyone notice he looks around like that no matter where he is? Even in his post fight interviews in the UFC, he looks all over the octagon and rambles about nothing while everyone wonders what the hell he's talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was the funniest interview i have ever seen. Diaz is just rambling on and Miller's facials are absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Nick wouldn't get passed ALves, Fitch, Kos, and might even lose to, Paulo Thiago and even Dan Hardy....

GSP vs Nick would be the biggest waste of a main event...

And im even a little sceptical about this whole Shields getting a Title shot right off the bat...

His style is stupid for someone like GSP..... What is Jake going to do? Take him down? CMON!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Well maybe, Shields took Hendo down and I didnt think he'd be able to.

I like Diaz, hes very entertaining to watch. He wouldnt stand a chance against GSP or most of the wrestler's in the division tbh. He just cant defend good takedowns.


----------

